# Any Moots roadies that are also Moots MTB owners?



## chuckice (Aug 25, 2004)

Just curious...I'm about to pull the trigger on a Cinco and was curious if any Moots roadies had any first hand impressions of the Moots MTB lineup. Pix are welcome as well!  Thanks!


----------



## bdaviskc (Aug 6, 2005)

*Top Notch*



chuckice said:


> Just curious...I'm about to pull the trigger on a Cinco and was curious if any Moots roadies had any first hand impressions of the Moots MTB lineup. Pix are welcome as well!  Thanks!


Just what you would expect from Moots--I own a PsychloX, MootoX YBB (geared) and a MootoX singlespeed. And yes, I am a huge Moots fan. You might want to consider something aside from the Cinco as I think that design is a bit out of date, but I suppose you coudl say that about the YBB as well. You won't be disappointed with the craftsmanship or ride. Try and visit the factory for a tour some time--its great!


----------



## chuckice (Aug 25, 2004)

Thanks for the info...that's a nice Moots stable!


----------



## DavoK (Oct 18, 2005)

*Mootss*

I just recently got a compact sl and I've had for several year a Mooto X with an ecentric BB and fittings for Rohloff, dics, v's and kitchen sink.


----------



## chuckice (Aug 25, 2004)

DavoK said:


> I just recently got a compact sl and I've had for several year a Mooto X with an ecentric BB and fittings for Rohloff, dics, v's and kitchen sink.


Nice...any pix of the rides?


----------



## dwaharvey (Jun 1, 2006)

*My YBB...*

I've had this YBB for about 5 years, became a Moots roadie last May when I got a custom compact SL (no photos of that yet). The YBB replaced a hardtail Cannondale. In comparison the YBB has a much smoother ride, plus the straight gauge tubing is pretty bomb-proof. I've crashed it into a pile of rocks and come away with only a couple of scratches to the frame (the Cannondale would have been toast). While the YBB rear end doesn't give too much suspension, it does take the edge off things and it is nearly maintenance free (my riding buddy has a full-suspension alu frame and over the same time period the bearings have developed play and needed to be replaced).


----------



## chuckice (Aug 25, 2004)

dwaharvey said:


> I've had this YBB for about 5 years, became a Moots roadie last May when I got a custom compact SL (no photos of that yet). The YBB replaced a hardtail Cannondale. In comparison the YBB has a much smoother ride, plus the straight gauge tubing is pretty bomb-proof. I've crashed it into a pile of rocks and come away with only a couple of scratches to the frame (the Cannondale would have been toast). While the YBB rear end doesn't give too much suspension, it does take the edge off things and it is nearly maintenance free (my riding buddy has a full-suspension alu frame and over the same time period the bearings have developed play and needed to be replaced).


That's gorgeous! Nice ride!


----------



## chuckice (Aug 25, 2004)

And done...  Here's the stable...

















And some welds...


----------

